# Fascinating and Forgotten Weapons from History



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2015)

More here.  http://listverse.com/2015/12/06/10-...e=cbpicks&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=direct


Over the course of history, people have often wanted each other dead. The annals of the past are full of conflicts between different people, factions, and countries, and as such, advances in weapons technology have long been a vital way for armies to keep a leg up on their rivals.

Along the way, people have come up with very interesting ways to fight one another. Despite their novelty and ingenuity, these weapons have remained relatively obscure. In this list, we’ll explore 10 weapons that deserve that little additional attention—even if they fell into obscurity for a good reason.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 7, 2015)

Sweet toys!


----------

